

Human fossils hint at new species - tokenadult
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-17370170

======
tokenadult
PLoS One article:

[http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjourna...](http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0031918)

------
InclinedPlane
These seem to be from an interesting time period, the warm period during the
stone ages just prior to the younger dryas mini-ice age. Also just right up
against the boundary of the transition of humans into far more advanced
technology including agriculture and animal husbandry. I wonder if they died
out due to the onset of harsher climatic conditions or due to being
outcompeted by humans at the dawn of civilization.

------
goggles99
Fossils? That picture looks remarkably like my cousin.

------
uriloran
My first thought was "Vader"!

